# Hobby Planet, Jacksonville Florida...



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Hello everyone- I just wanted to take a second to personally thank Speedy and the guys at Hobby Planet. First off, it's hard to make it with a hobby shop anywhere nowadays.. the competition from the internet, Walmart, etc... makes it really tough. It is a labor of love with little profit. Without people like Speedy and places like Hobby Planet many of us would not have a place to race or get to meet other people in the hobby on a local level. 

With that said, I welcome anyone to stop and see the guys at Hobby Planet. There is a great group of racers, a fmaily environment (more now than ever), and a great track. (Not to mention a bunch of cars and parts to support those who enjoy 1/32nd slot car flying). 

Thanks guys- we will see you at the track... and YES, the track IS faster than ever. Never thought I would have to add another mag to any of my cars, but they were screamin' today. 

Remeber to thank you local Hobby Shop owner and do what you can to support them... -Marc and Marcus "Spitfire Racing"


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep, the track is definitely fast - having new power will do that! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlotCarMom (Dec 31, 2006)

*Hobby Planet, Jacksonville, Florida*

I must say that Hobby Planet is absolutely the best track for kid's to slot car race that I've seen in Jacksonville. I've spent a considerable amount of time over there since my son has fallen in love with this sport and every single one of the official owners of that store are friendly, helpful and always available for the child to ask a question. I've been there later in the evening when other members of that track's racing family (such as Matt and Jason) have spent time figuring out how to fix something or make it better. Everyone over there truly does care about that store and I hope you will visit and bring your son or daughter. The store isn't the size of Walmart with a lot of areas for your kid's to get lost in. It's a very comfortable environment and a sport that kid's seem to really enjoy. You can sit and read or take a turn as a turn marshall (someone who puts the cars back in the slots when they come out) It's just a nice group of people getting together to have some fun (kids and adults alike) I would recommend it!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

SlotCarMom said:


> I must say that Hobby Planet is absolutely the best track for kid's to slot car race that I've seen in Jacksonville. I've spent a considerable amount of time over there since my son has fallen in love with this sport and every single one of the official owners of that store are friendly, helpful and always available for the child to ask a question. I've been there later in the evening when other members of that track's racing family (such as Matt and Jason) have spent time figuring out how to fix something or make it better. Everyone over there truly does care about that store and I hope you will visit and bring your son or daughter. The store isn't the size of Walmart with a lot of areas for your kid's to get lost in. It's a very comfortable environment and a sport that kid's seem to really enjoy. You can sit and read or take a turn as a turn marshall (someone who puts the cars back in the slots when they come out) It's just a nice group of people getting together to have some fun (kids and adults alike) I would recommend it!


I remember setting up all of Marty's cars and teaching him all the basics, giving him the knowledge to be a racer and helping him get started. It was nice to have Jason around to put the cars back the way they had been set up by me, thanks for doing that, J. I remember before then, every day, as soon as I came in, he wanted me to help with one or more cars, and I'd gladly help with it. And when he got the NINCO, I had to prime him on how to run it (ach, lad, it's not as smooth as a Scaley!). When he thought his motor was going in his Slot.it 956C, a little bit of oil and com drops from my dad fixed it right up. Dry motors don't work! Joey proved that one to me.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Great racing today- It was peaceful, Fun and the group of racers couldn't have been more helpful to the racers both young and old.


----------



## SlotCarMom (Dec 31, 2006)

*Hobby Shop in Jacksonville*

You are right, a lot of people help out over there and deserve the Thanks from the ones (or their parents in this case) that aren't so skilled or haven't been racing for years and years and years. Every day my son has visited there (and the racers change from day to day based on their life commitments) any one of the racer guys as well as the owners I've come in contact with (Speedy, Jim and Henry) have always been willing to take the time to help him out. Of course, I've spent my Xmas bonus check on slot cars this year but it's worth it. I also have to remember as his Mom that his ADHD medicine only goes so far and I have to make sure it's in his system especially since, that store is opened 5:00 to 9:00 during the week. That and any sugar gets you "excited + 1,000". I'll have to remember to apologize to Jason the next time I see the guy. I want to Thank you to Eric for your initial instruction with Marty and hope that you have a good 2007 with your school work.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

It's nice to hear about slot car racing doing well. I hope it grows and spreads. We need more tracks throughout the United States, and good ones too! It makes no sense that we can put out some quality racers for 1/32 scale events in Europe that beat the racers from the UK, but we don't have the popularity for our hobby that they enjoy. Keep the tracks that we have going well and add more, and I hope they all can do as well as this one sounds!

SlotCarMom, I know a thing or two about ADHD from a couple of friends. Don't let it get you down, and don't let anyone get to you about it. Some great people have gone through ADHD. So a kid acts more excited than usual. Great! It's good to see people enjoy themselves. I'd enjoy seeing a kid like that, it makes me so happy to see the future generation of racers watching their cars run around the track with a gleam in their eyes. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlotCarMom (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you FastMann for the encouragement. My son has only been into this for about 2 months. (Figures it would be right before his birthday and Xmas that he found this great Hobby Shop on Beach!) He actually glows when he walks in there and the racers and owners greet him by name. It means a lot to me as his Mom. Those cars are so well built and put together, it's amazing to me that the cars all look so cool and stay on the track (sometimes anyway) so well. Take care and have a good 2007!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

There a lot of unsung heroes at the track, let's give a shout out to them!

-All those drivers who found the track issues and helped iron them out.
-Ed for doing his best to get more people into the racing and helping provide cheaper cars, regardless of his never getting a chance to race.
-Joey for showing us all that black and red should never be carried to excess on a slot car, and that the Scaley Aston Martin DBR9 should get more respect (never again in a Prototype race!)
-Matt for proving why we'll never have an open class race (because some of us aren't crazy enough to build a carbon fiber chassis for a slot car)
-Jonathan for putting some fun back into things... kids'll do that for you.
-Richard for keeping Jonathan in check sometimes!
-Wendell for showing us all that older Scaley NASCARs could still whip our tales.
-Kyle for showing us that driving style is more important than a load of magnets (don't burn it up lad, I know you're good enough to get that car honkin' again!).
-Bob for displaying to us how to face adversity in a race (keep sticking in there, bud!).
-Greg, for pretty much the same thing (darned jobs...)
-Herb, for showing you can never forget how to race a car, even if the track changes entirely on you.
-Buddy V., for being hilariously funny and showing how crazy fast a truck can go without its cab (until I drove over it and we decided it was best to put the cab back on)
-Doc, for being a madman, and providing the first "racer's tale" (sort of like a fairy tale, only racing style) with his mythical "stock box" (just ask him to see it sometime)
-Kurt, for introducing us to a wondrous selection of 1/32 cars (three boxes worth, as I recall!)
-Delbert, his painted cars looked awesome!

Too many to list. All people I know and enjoyed racing with, and would do so again at any time. The racers are amazing. I'm glad I could count many of them as people I'd call a friend.


----------



## wackamack (Dec 26, 2006)

*Speaking of the race here are the results*



BullFrog said:


> Great racing today- It was peaceful, Fun and the group of racers couldn't have been more helpful to the racers both young and old.


We started the afternoon with the GT class. The Qualifying went as usual but Speedy fogot to get me the results  sorry about that folks we will correct that next race.The cars proved to be extremely fast today, with the fastest laps turned went as followed:
Blue Lane J.P. 4.287
Green Lane J.P. 4.163
Orange Lane J.P. 4.288
Yellow Lane J.P. 4.447

Most Laps
Blue Lane J.P. 33 laps
Green Lane J.P. 33 laps
Orange Lane Jason Z. 34 laps
Yellow Lane J.P. 33 laps

The results went as followed:
1st. Place J.P. 130 laps 
2nd. Place Jason 127 laps
3rd. Place Bob P. 119 laps
4th. Place Johnathan 113 laps
5th. Place Richard D. 97 laps
6th. Place Bill F. 92 laps
Cngradulations J.P. on your win we will have to pick up our game to catch that car.

Next up was the NASCAR class it ihad the most entries with 7 we had some new faces with old cars and old faces with new cars invading the track. Tom Marlow and Buddy V. burst on to the scene with Tom finishing 2nd. overall and Buddy winning the B main. Kyle P. took care of buisness as usual by winning the A main, even Johnathan and Benjamin turned up the heat with new personal high lap totals. Way to go!

Fastest Laps:
Blue Lane Kyle P. 4.882
Green Lane Kyle P. 4.698
Orange Lane Johnathan 5.027
Yellow Lane Kyle P. 5.119

Most Laps:
Blue Lane Kyle P. 29 laps
Green Lane Tom Marlow 31 laps
Orange Lane Johnathan and Kyle P. 28 laps
Yellow Lane Kyle P. 28 laps

The results went as followed:
1st Kyle P. 113 laps
2nd Tom Marlow 110 laps
3rd Bob P. 108 laps
4th Johnathan 103 laps
5th Buddy V. 101 laps
6th Richard D. 95 laps
7th Benjamin 70 laps
Congradulations Kyle thanks for holding the fort down!

Third up were Prototype class. Usually the fastest class but alot of crashing brought the lap totals down.

Fastest Laps:
Blue Lane Richard D. 4.320
Green Lane Jason Z. 4.084
Orange Lane Jason Z. 4.229
Yellow Lane Jason Z. 4.380

Most Laps:
Blue Lane J.P. 32 laps
Green Lane Jason Z. 34 laps
Orange Lane Jason Z. 33 laps
Yellow Lane Jason Z. 32 laps

The results went as followed:
1st Jason Z. 127 laps
2nd J.P. 124 laps
3rd Johnathan 117 laps
4th Kyle P. 115 laps
5th Bob P. 106 laps
6th Richard D. 86 laps


Last but not least the Truck race. Yes folks I said TRUCKS!!! These guys broke out there Fly trucks and traded more paint than a Craftsman truck race at Bristol. I havent had that much fun watching a race in a while.

Fastest Laps:
Blue Lane Kyle P. 6.116
Green Lane Kyle P. 5.582
Orange Lane Richard D. 5.902
Yellow Lane Richard D. 6.021

Most Laps:
Blue Lane Kyle P. 23 laps
Green Lane Kyle P. 24 laps
Orange Lane Johnathan and Kyle P. 22 laps
Yellow Lane Richard D. and Kyle P. 22 laps

The results went as followed:
1st Kyle P. 91 laps
2nd Richard D. 82 laps
3rd Johnathan 81 laps
4th Henry 68 laps
Now thats entertainment!

Thanks to Hobby Planet for hosting the races and also for the gift certificates paid out to the top three in every class. Next race will be Friday at 7:00pm 
Happy New Year! :hat:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Just to let you know Jason, both Tom and Buddy have raced there before. Buddy's just been gone for a while. I even have video of Tom running, that was kind of fun.

Touring has becrom the fastest class, not Prototypes. There is only one Prototype car that has been able to consistently beat the Touring cars. Check the previous results, you'll see. Only that Sauber has been able to top the Touring cars in speed. Quite a turnaround from how it used to be, surprisingly!

Kind of surprising to see JP not run in NASCAR.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

No JP in trucks? What gives? He's the best trucker in the place!


----------



## SlotCarMom (Dec 31, 2006)

*Hobby Planet, Jacksonville, Florida*

I would just like to congratulate Jonathan for great race results on Monday   

And way to go J.P!!!! 

Marty & I had to miss this event but it sounded like a whole lot of fun and I'm thrilled that the store gave away some gift certificates for each of the categories. That was a great idea for the big New Year's race! 

Just for the short time I've been over there it seems racers always need something from that wall of parts! 

Marty is looking forward to racing Friday night and though he and J.P. and Jonathan aren't always on the same lap/category/speed etc... - those three are always fun to watch.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

_Some messages deleted._ I believe this part of the discussion should be taken up with the track management and not be conducted here. Thank you.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

SlotCarMom said:


> Thank you FastMann for the encouragement. My son has only been into this for about 2 months. (Figures it would be right before his birthday and Xmas that he found this great Hobby Shop on Beach!) He actually glows when he walks in there and the racers and owners greet him by name. It means a lot to me as his Mom. Those cars are so well built and put together, it's amazing to me that the cars all look so cool and stay on the track (sometimes anyway) so well. Take care and have a good 2007!


Ha! Kids and toys close to Christmas are a bad combination. They find new things and they want them, all of them, not now, but YESTERDAY. It can be cute, until you check your bank account and realize it's empty. :drunk:


----------

